# How do i save this hub?



## oquinn (Jul 23, 2019)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## buickmike (Jul 23, 2019)

Get a pair of crescent wrenches and have at it.


----------



## oquinn (Jul 23, 2019)

Sounds difficult


----------



## buickmike (Jul 23, 2019)

I'll try to show pic....


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 23, 2019)

I have one of those with a bent flange as well. As hard as they are to come by. I WILL fix it one way or another. My one thought so far is to take two boards, cut two notches in the edges of both of them, clamp the hub between the two boards with the hub shell in the middle then nail other boards to the top and bottom to hold everything together and go at it with a mallet.


----------



## oquinn (Jul 24, 2019)

Maybe someone will know exactly how to do it... :-/


----------



## buickmike (Jul 24, 2019)

This is how I did it. Although the wrenches flats were taped off-the placement of tool is centered over the "cutout.  The spokes are preventing the wrench from covering cutout completely.  GL.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 24, 2019)

Yep, with a bare hub, a vice and a couple crescent wrenches would have that flange straight in no time.


----------



## oquinn (Jul 24, 2019)

How do you hold it in the vice by the axle?


----------



## fattyre (Jul 24, 2019)

oquinn said:


> How do you hold it in the vice by the axle?





With an axle vice.

https://www.google.com/search?q=axl...KHcnsD-UQ_AUoAnoECA0QAg&biw=320&bih=445&dpr=2


----------



## oquinn (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes i have one of those


----------

